# How to get to Slab City during the heart of Summer



## Van Mads (Jun 24, 2016)

I'll explain my situation. I don't have vehicle. I don't have anyone to rely on for transportation. I have funds; enough to at least buy bus and train tickets to get near the Salton Sea and for necessary supplies to last awhile. I want to get to get to Slab City and set up before the fall winter-birds get there. The thing is how do you get into the camp without walking through hell if you don't have a ride? I imagine the heat will be horrendous. I'd pay my way in if I knew how. Suggestions?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 24, 2016)

You should really reconsider your plans. First, no one is going to be there except the year-rounders (maybe 100 or less ppl) and the temperatures can reach an excess of 125 degrees. I'm not joking when I say you could seriously fuck yourself up walking around in that weather.


----------



## Van Mads (Jun 24, 2016)

I said I was looking for a paid ride in. I'm not walking nor hitching that area.


----------



## Van Mads (Jun 24, 2016)

Thanks for the concern.


----------



## Koala (Jun 25, 2016)

You could try hitting up the Slab City Confidential group on Facebook


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Jun 25, 2016)

Try to find a Craigslist rideshare. There prob some day trippers who may be crazy enough to take a day trip there, especially if you buy the gas & beer.

Unsure when you plan on going but there is an STP jamboree in late OCT where there should be some from this very website converging on the slabs. I know you say this trip is time sensitive but I have read many posts on here & common sense usually prevails. You may be here in 2-3 months trying to solve this same conundrum. Perhaps by networking here you may be able to line something up. Maybe there are others who are planning the same thing & have a vehicle but need money for gas. It may help by disclosing where you are located atm instead of spending money on busses. In a perfect world you can rideshare in, thus having a vehicle to stop & gear up if needed.

You can always rent a uhaul remove the lojack all GTA style & then drive it out to the slabs & never return it. Spray paint it & make it home in the box (keep it mind its midnight here & I am only half serious).


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 25, 2016)

Van Mads said:


> I said I was looking for a paid ride in. I'm not walking nor hitching that area.


I understand that, but paid ride or not, you're not going to be a happy camper in slab city during the summer. You can't even conceive of what 125 feels like. But whatever, do what you want. 

The easiest and cheapest way to get there is listed in the jamboree area of the website. Good luck.


----------



## spectacular (Jun 25, 2016)

i took a greyhound to el centro. it will drop off right near the bus station where you can catch a bus to niland. walk up the road about 3 miles after getting off at the last stop and you're there. there is a cooling center in town at the health clinic where you can wait until night to walk or just wait in the shade. bring water  plus there's May's food store across the street where slab locals buy food. perhaps catch a ride in with one of them but no promises :-/ many of them don't have vehicles.

link for cooling center info

https://www.iid.com/home/showdocument?id=9867


----------



## Van Mads (Jun 25, 2016)

bizzolizzo said:


> i took a greyhound to el centro. it will drop off right near the bus station where you can catch a bus to niland. walk up the road about 3 miles after getting off at the last stop and you're there. there is a cooling center in town at the health clinic where you can wait until night to walk or just wait in the shade. bring water  plus there's May's food store across the street where slab locals buy food. perhaps catch a ride in with one of them but no promises ::meh:: many of them don't have vehicles.
> 
> link for cooling center info
> 
> https://www.iid.com/home/showdocument?id=9867



Wow, thanks for great the advice. I'm going to take your word for el centro. I figure when I get there I'll try to buy a dirt bike. Traveling by night seems the best way to go then get to the Slabs by early morning to get a spot and build encampment. Does anyone know someone who sells water tanks in the area?


----------



## The Albino Buffalo (Jun 27, 2016)

Depending on where you are now I could take you there if you wanted to toss some gas money my way. But definitely listen to these guys about the heat. When I drove through the desert to get to LA it was about 126 or so. And even going 85 if you put your hand out the window it's like a blow dryer on full heat.


----------



## EphemeralStick (Jun 28, 2016)

Pretty sure it doesn't need to be said but I'm going to say it again to really drive this point home.

Going to Slab City in the middle of summer without having your body already used to the intense conditions is an* EXTREMELY BAD IDEA. *You're going to be living there *OUTSIDE IN THE HEAT AT ALL TIMES OF DAY. *People die from heat stroke in the desert a-helluva-lot more often than you think. Heat aside, summer is when all the bugs/snakes are active and will seriously fuck shit your up.

So once again, for the people in the back. This is an *EXTREMELY BAD IDEA.
*
But whatever, you do you.


----------



## Van Mads (Jun 28, 2016)

EphemeralStick said:


> Pretty sure it doesn't need to be said but I'm going to say it again to really drive this point home.
> 
> Going to Slab City in the middle of summer without having your body already used to the intense conditions is an* EXTREMELY BAD IDEA. *You're going to be living there *OUTSIDE IN THE HEAT AT ALL TIMES OF DAY. *People die from heat stroke in the desert a-helluva-lot more often than you think. Heat aside, summer is when all the bugs/snakes are active and will seriously fuck shit your up.
> 
> ...



I'm from Reno. I've spent a deal of time in Vegas. I've been in the heat. Who said I'd be outside?


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Jun 28, 2016)

Van Mads said:


> I'm from Reno. I've spent a deal of time in Vegas. I've been in the heat. Who said I'd be outside?



Ahh, the biggest lil city. i dig that place. I think that since you dont have a vehicle that already acts as your home and are looking for a ride there.

Do you have some sort of trailer that you also need towed there that you aint telling us about. What type of shelter structure do you plan on living in?

If you can line up some allies with a vehicleand rideshare from Reno you can hit Twin City surplus Army Navy Store in Reno for the water containers, they have lots of solutions, cheap but if you dig around you can find cheaper. They are all set up for the huge influx of Burners going to Black Rock city. If I were you I would dumpster dive all the awesome stuff that those leaving Burning Manthrow out once they get to Gerlach. Shade structures,hexayurts, tents,coolers,camp stoves and yes water tanks. Obviously the exodus from BRC is after you want to go to the Slabs but if I was in Reno I would be looking to take advantage of all that good stuff. Most was bought just for 8 days in on the playa.

There is a ton of expensive camping, survival shit that is discarded. You could even set up stations on the road with signs to collect it before it goes in the dumpster.


----------

